# Breakpoint setzen



## Han (17. Mrz 2006)

Hallo...wie weiß zufällig wer wie man in Eclipse einen Breakpoint setzt?

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## Murray (17. Mrz 2006)

Im Source-Code-Editor den Mauszeiger auf den grauen Bereich ganz links psoitionieren, dann  rechte Maustaste drücken und im Context-Menü "Toggle Breakpoint" wählen.

/Edit: Typo


----------



## Han (17. Mrz 2006)

OK...danke...blöde Frage was bringt mir ein Breakpoint...der Tutor in der UE hat mit einem Breakpoint sozusagen Schritt für Schritt die Methodenausgabe gmacht...bei mir macht ein Breakpoint aber gar nix...
mfg,
Hannes


----------



## bygones (17. Mrz 2006)

du musst dein programm im Debug Modus starten, nicht im normalen


----------



## Acha (20. Mrz 2006)

Wenn das Programm debuggt wird, läuft es bis zum ersten Breakpoint und hält dann an. Von da an kann man das Programm Schritt für Schritt, also Anweisung um Anweisung, ausführen oder bis zum nächsten (?) Breakpoint wieder laufen lassen. 

MFG

Acha


----------

